# 5 or 6 Inch monitor



## Nitro-Max (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone ever considerd intergrating a 5 or 6 inch flat panel monitor into there case? and does anyone now if they sell them this size? dont ask me for what purpose im just curious to see if it can or has been done


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 10, 2007)

it wouldnt even support the lowest resolution


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 10, 2007)

you could run a tv card into it watch tv on ur case


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have one that runs 800x600. Could be good for something like media control if elo makes a touch overlay for it. Yeh or nitros idea. TV!


----------



## ktr (Feb 10, 2007)

look it too mini-ITX or "car"puters...those usually come with a nice small touchscreen lcd. 

thinking about it...

it would be fricken neat if you have your gaming rig, and embedded in the case a mini-tx computer with a touch screen monitor.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 10, 2007)

Lazzer408 said:


> I have one that runs 800x600. Could be good for something like media control if elo makes a touch overlay for it. Yeh or nitros idea. TV!



ive just never seen this on any case mod i think it would be a sweet feature


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 10, 2007)

I used it in my rx-7 with an old 500 book pc.  It came from a portable dvd player. The PCB on the display had native rgb support but they only used the native composite input. I just might have to mod it into my case just for shits and giggles now.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's a few

http://www.nextag.com/5-inch-lcd-monitor/search-html


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 10, 2007)

WoW guys why go small check this mod out!! now my brain is ticking!!
http://www.inventgeek.com/Projects/LCDWindow/overview.aspx

and this one using a playstation one lcd screen!

http://www.bit-tech.net/article/136/1


----------



## unsmart (Feb 10, 2007)

I was thinking of embedding a 4"-6" monochrome touchscreen lcd in a custom HTPC case I'm building.  That was until I checked prices , I picked up a 2x20 vfd for $28 instead. I really would like to do something with Nixie tubes. http://www.electricstuff.co.uk/count.html


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 10, 2007)

Take apart an old crappy laptop, connect it internally via the VFC of some old card, interesting mod project.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, I have seen a mod exactly like that. A guy had a secondary small LCD screen built into the front of his case. Showed exactly the same as what was on his monitor. I think it was in the latest issue of Custom PC in the UK, can't remember though.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 10, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> and this one using a playstation one lcd screen!
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/article/136/1



The PS1 screen is really well done... seeing winamp on screen makes me want one.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 10, 2007)

Likewise. This project sounds like a lot of fun if you've got the time. I've already been on ebay looking for 2nd PSONE LCD... the nice part about the mod is that it uses VGA and not video in which makes the display quality good.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 10, 2007)

heres a case with a screen-

http://www.silverstonetek.com/products-lc18.htm







nice idea tho'


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 11, 2007)

they have a clear arcrylic cases with a a screen that takes up two 5.25 in drive bays at a local computer shop for $140 here. looks cool too


----------



## unsmart (Feb 11, 2007)

You can buy a case with lcd touchscreen in it already, there are three on newegg. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811163062
 My friend did a mod with a ps1 screen and a Xarcade[ I think it was Xarcade] controller. He crammed a 500mh itx board in the controller and screwed the screen on the back.  Cool idea but the itx board could hardly run mame and the screen didn't look that good. He fried the whole thing messing with the psu.
 you beat me to it I see tigger69.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2007)

yeah,i've eyed that case b4 for a htpc,bit too rich for me tho'


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 11, 2007)

i must admit the playstation one screens are very cheap to buy new around £25 some places!! and seems as there 5 inch they would possibly fit nice in the front of the pc like spare drive bay space a cheap project is always better to mess up than a expensive one lol.

man my brains really ticking now im itching to try this mod.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 11, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> they have a clear arcrylic cases with a a screen that takes up two 5.25 in drive bays at a local computer shop for $140 here. looks cool too



DOH!!!! britains crap for price and custom pc bits !! i moving to america!!


----------



## ktr (Feb 11, 2007)

look what i found...

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/product/Accessory/DriveBay/a2413-01/a2413-01.asp


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2007)

its for the mozart case ktr.pretty niiiice tho'.


----------



## ktr (Feb 11, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> its for the mozart case ktr.pretty niiiice tho'.



you should be able to use it on any case.


----------



## bmwthd (Feb 12, 2007)

Maximum PC did it for one of their dream machines


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 12, 2007)

well ive found alot of mini lcd vga touch screens on ebay from 7" upwards which means no complexed wiring or soldering just a bit of case modding to make it fit but on the down side the are from hong kong so returning faulty ones can be a hassle but they are probably alot cheaper to buy than uk prices they are starting from £69 up and do look quit nice with remote control too.

i still like the playstation mod as its the cheapest lcd project BUT theres some soldering involved and can be complexed for people that cant figure out the wiring for vga input BUT saying that you can also connect by composite to skip all the soldering but picture quality will suffer more how much i dont know? and you wont be able to get better screen res it also says the pal version will also go a bit higher on the res than nstc versions.


----------



## unsmart (Feb 12, 2007)

Did you see the case reviews today  http://pro-clockers.com/reviews.php?id=199
 It's a hell of a case but at $900 it should have some built in water cooling or something. My whole system didn't cost that much.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 12, 2007)

ktr said:


> look what i found...
> 
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/product/Accessory/DriveBay/a2413-01/a2413-01.asp



the mozart has a 7" Drive Bay  especially for it it wont fit a standard 5.25" drive bay


----------



## ktr (Feb 12, 2007)

Nitro-Max said:


> the mozart has a 7" Drive Bay  especially for it it wont fit a standard 5.25" drive bay



mod it then


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 12, 2007)

Please provide links to touchscreens. There are also PSONE screens available for about 30 quid.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 12, 2007)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Please provide links to touchscreens. There are also PSONE screens available for about 30 quid.



Go onto ebay.co.uk in search type tft vga OR lcd vga / you get a whole heap of them come up with buy now prices so you know the extact cost incl delivery.

heres a link for a 7" one  with vga d-sub http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/E294-7-TFT-LC...9QQihZ020QQcategoryZ32826QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

remote control too u wont have to have buttons showing in the mod 

£102 inc delivery  must be cheaper than uk prices surley


----------

